# Small Cell Bee Breeders



## jnbgcpd (Apr 10, 2004)

Has anyone here purchased small cell bee packages? If so from what apiary? I would think there would be more people selling these bees with all positive information out there now. Tried to do searches and usually get only about 2 apiaries. Thanks


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Yes, I ordered from Bolling Bee in December 2004 to be delivered in 2005. You only have to read the thread "Is there Really a Bolling Bee" to figure out how well that went.

Waya


----------



## amymcg (Jan 13, 2005)

fatbeeman here on this forum sells small cell nucs


----------



## LaRae (Apr 29, 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/fatbeeman/

That's fatbeeman's website. 


LaRae


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Sure wish he was closer to me!!!

Any suppliers close to gods country??


----------



## amymcg (Jan 13, 2005)

Technically - buckeye bee, but. . . some unpredictability in their service. www.buckeyebee.com

Do a search for posts about them on the forum and make your own decision.

fatbeeman ships.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

I ordered from Bolling Bee in 2004 for the 2005 season as Waya did, and we shared similar experiences.

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=1


----------



## LaRae (Apr 29, 2005)

Bruce,

Fatbeeman does ship his queens...even to N.D. I'd bet!  

I'm getting a Russian x NWC queen from him this spring.


LaRae


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Any suppliers close to gods country??

You want a supplier close to Montana? I thought you lived in North Dakota.


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

>Any suppliers close to gods country??

He didn't mean Isreal did he? 
(guess it depends on your god) 
(or THEE God?) 

Great now you have me scratching my head... there goes all my hair. (maybe the budda-look will be in this summer?)


----------

